# Bodybuilder Jeff Willet marries in his Powerhouse Gym



## RSS Feed Robot (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff Willet, winner of the 2003 Team Universe overall title and Light Heavyweight weight class, married Anna Grossman on Saturday. The couple wed at Willet???s Powerhouse Gym in Adrian, Michigan. According to The Daily Telegram, the two met in a chat room:

The newlyweds met through a Web site for AST Sports Science. Willet was working as a spokesman and tech specialist for the Colorado-based company. His bride was a former Canadian gymnast breaking into bodybuilding and fitness-related careers. A native of Waterloo, Ontario, Anna Grossman was participating in an AST contest when she first met Willet in an AST chat room. Their first face-to-face meeting took place in Windsor in 2005.


Read More...


----------



## DontStop (Jan 3, 2008)

What an idiot


----------

